# Can i run HD through tivo ?



## Trini1 (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm just about to get a new HD tv and sky are going to start broadcasting in HD, but tivo works thru scarts, so i'm wondering if there is anyway to run the hd thru tivo?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

You could keep an old digibox on a mirror sub to work with Tivo (via scart) and have your new Sky HD box (which has PVR functions) connected to your new TV's HDMI connection.

This is what I plan to do myself.

Automan.


----------



## Trini1 (Jan 22, 2006)

It defeats the object of having a HD sky box though if you run two boxes though doesnt it ?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

It all depends how clever the EPG is with Sky HD....

I suspect it will be as crappy as the current one.

Thus you will be able to use Sky HD to watch / record the few HD programs / movies you like while Tivo records everything else.

Many Tivo users have also made the "Mode 0" mode to increase the picture quality of Tivo to near DVD.

Only downside is the extra monthly runnings cost.

Automan.


----------



## scrowe (Jan 12, 2002)

Trini1 said:


> I'm just about to get a new HD tv and sky are going to start broadcasting in HD, but tivo works thru scarts, so i'm wondering if there is anyway to run the hd thru tivo?


There won't be any benefit to this if you get SkyHD.

The alternative , but expensive workaround is to buy a scaler with SDI inputs, and get a v1 Sky+ box and TiVo modded to output SDI.

SDI gets fed into the scaler and delinterlaced and scaled to either your panel's native res or HD 720p/1080i via the digital HDMI input.

Now the difference is that the missing lines on SD are 'generated' by the scaler to give HD picture quality. The unknown question is whether Sky's HD output of genuine HD material on minimal channels outbalances 'all' SD material processed and scaled to HD resolution.

You are looking at:-

Lumagen HD Scaler £1500
SDI-modded Sky+ V1 box £400
SDI-mod to TV £200?

Not cheap! but then we don't know what the cost of the Sky HD box and sub is going to be either.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Although I'm not personally interested in HD (regular TV seems fine to me) I did wonder whether the HD shows currently being made in the states (and there are a LOT of 'em) would work through Sky, with the US having a different standard.


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

b166er said:


> Although I'm not personally interested in HD (regular TV seems fine to me) I did wonder whether the HD shows currently being made in the states (and there are a LOT of 'em) would work through Sky, with the US having a different standard.


Sky are certainly planning to air US hd shows over here, so they clearly will be converted to work on 720P or 1080i


----------

